# How many mealworms for one hedgehog?



## linda9 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm thinking of farming mealworms for my hedgehog. My main question is how many should I start with if I'll only be feeding them to one hedgehog at a rate of maybe 2 -3 a night. 

I also found a couple of clear containers lying around, they're just a bit smaller than a shoe box(6x9inch and 3 inches high). Would that be enough room for however amount of mealworms that I should have? Would maybe 1 and a half inch of bedding/food be enough for the mealworms?

I also only have two of these containers. I've read that it's best to use three, but is it necessary? I'm thinking of putting the beetles in one, and the pupa and worms in the other. I don't know if worms will eat the pupa, so I'm not sure if that'll be safe or not?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

With only feeding 2-3 a night, you're going to get WAY more than you can ever use. I only farm in 3 small tubs, and I have tons excess from feeding around 30 every day (not all to one hedgie). 

If you really wanted to farm, you won't need too many. Try getting a cup of 50 worms or so and you can feed half off, and let the others pupate. Yes, both the worms and the beetles will eat the pupae. It's best to pick them out when you see them and keep them in a separate container until they shed into beetles. The tubs you mentioned should be fine, an inch/inch and a half of wheat bran would work great.


----------



## linda9 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you LizardGirl! I was going to go get like 400-500 worms there for a second. I'll just go buy another container that's around the same size to put the pupae in as well.


----------

